# Just lost an Angel



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone, a really sad first post.

We've just lost our pride an joy 'Isabella', a black F1 cockapoo with a human personality, passion for socks and balancing tennis balls above her head, whilst lying on her back.

I am writing this as we are both stricken with grief and need to let it out.

Izzy started showing signs of Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis (HGE) 10 days ago late at night and we took her to the vets the next morning where they referred us to a larger version of their practice in the next town.

They kept her there for four nights and had a blood plasma transfusion. She showed signs of improvement and then deteriorated at which time they referred her to a specialist centre called Willows just outside of Birmingham (UK) where she could receive round the clock intensive care.
We of course made the 60 mile round trip every day to visit her and se was showing signs of improvement. The vomiting subsided and the Diarrhea returned to normal stools.

We went to visit on Sunday and she seemed very lethargic. Later that night the Vet called to say that she had been called back in on her day off to see to her and that her blood pressure was very low.

They gave her more glucose and yesterday morning after a night of worrying, the vet called me just after 8am to let me know that she seemed a lot better.

Less than two hours later, the vet called me again at work to inform me that they had performed another X-Ray and that she had developed Pneumonia and that they were unsure that she would be able to fight both diseases. This is the first time that feeling of dread had hit me. The second time was half an hour later when the vet phones again to inform me that Little Izzy's heart had stopped beating and that they were trying CPR.

Ultimately, they were unable to bring her back and we are left without our baby.

We have both lost dogs before but never so young. She was our first baby that we got after two years in our first home.

We are both heart broken and now feel like a big part of our life is missing.

Once things for sure though, she was a battler as after reading up on HGE, a lot of Dogs don't even make it as far as the vets.

I will post some pictures of Isabella in time. She was an absolute gift to us, but sadly, one that was taken back from us way too prematurely.

Sorry if this has made for depressing reading bit I feel the need to share it.

Best Wishes

Rob and Claire


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Rob and Claire there is nothing that I can say except I'm so sorry that Isabella was taken from you at such a young age. What a sad story.

Can I just ask when you are feeling up to it if you could just let us know the symptoms of the early onset of HGE as you saw them in Isabella as I had never heard of it before and it would be of great benefit to many of us if we had the insight and knowledge that you've gained to hopefully help dogs in the future get early help.

My thoughts are with you at this very sad time
Janet & Lolly xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your wonderful Izzy. What an amazing and courageous little dog she was. I am thinking of you all at this awful time, and would very much like to see some photos of your girl, when you feel you can share them.

Rest peacefully Izzy

Sarah and Max xxx


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Thank you, we are hoping the pain will eventually go away. I'm sure it will and we will definitely have cockapoos again as they are so wonderful! 

Bout the symptoms, Absolutely.
My first comments would be to advise everyone that reads this forum to read up on HGE (hemorrhagic gastroenteritis). We hadn't heard of it before but it apparently hits hard and fast.

Izzy didn't eat her dinner on the Thursday evening, which wasn't really an uncommon event as she could be fussy with her food.

When we got home on Friday the first sign was that she wasn't her usual bouncy self. she always greeted us with a bounce and a cuddle.

Following on from that. I noticed her struggling to poo outside in the garden and upon further inspection she was passing a lot of blood from her backside.

Our vets weren't open at the time, in retrospect we should have maybe took her to an emergency vet there and then, but we decided to see how she would be through the night with lots of cuddles and close monitoring.

She passed more blood through the night so we booked her in an emergency appointment with our vet with our vet first thing the next morning.

So to summarise, bloody diarrhea and vomit.

They aren't sure what they exact causes are for this. it could be viral (unlikely as she didn't have a lot of contact with other dogs) bacterial or other toxins.

My advise would be to not hand around if this happens to your dog. A LOT of dogs with this don't make it as far as the vets. The about.com article on HGE makes for very depressing reading.


--Update--
This disease is apparently more prevalent in young, small dogs and poodle/minature or toy poodles are one of the most likely to be affected so without wanting to worry anyone, keep a close on on your pets which I'm sue you all do anyway.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Rob & Claire
I'm so sorry to hear that you have lost your beautiful Izzy. We all know on here how quickly cockapoos mold themselves into the fabric of our lives and we wouldn't be without them. Izzy obviously made you both very happy and likewise she was a much loved and happy cockapoo, what more can we ask for really.

Thank you for letting us know the symptoms, even at this difficult time.
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear your sad news, heartbreaking x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Rob and Claire,

Reading this has brought a tear to my eye im so so sorry for your loss,she was obviously very loved.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Rob and Claire, how absolutely devastating for you. I am so very sorry to have read your sad story. I hope that your many happy memories of Izzy will sustain you as you come to terms with her tragic death.
Ali and my Izzy :hug:


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I can safely say, nothing has ever hit us as hard as this. Please give All your babies a hug from both of us, it would make us feel better ..


----------



## MrsT (Apr 25, 2012)

Claire & Rob,

How heartbreaking- I'm so very sad to read such awful news and can only imagine how you're feeling. I hope that the many wonderful memories you have will help you through your grief

Sally & Alfie xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Your post is heartbreaking. Can't imagine how your feeling. My thoughts are with ye xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Clare & Rob, I am so sorry to hear your news - I certainly had a lump in my throat reading your story. You must be totally devastated it is so very sad.
RIP Izzy


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the words of sympathy and support. We have been on this site a lot in the past 20 months but never joined.

We will definitely be getting more of these lovely little animals but we're not sure when to get back on the horse without it seeming like a knee jerk reaction. We just have so much love still to give.

Myself and Claire are getting married in August and really wanted Izzy to be there. We just want to make sure we would be getting additional dogs as opposed to a replacement.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I shed a few tears reading your post. I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling but thank you for sharing your story with us and let's hope that your making us aware of this will ensure others don't have to go through what you have.

RIP Izzy xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

RobClairenIzzy said:


> Thank you all for the words of sympathy and support. We have been on this site a lot in the past 20 months but never joined.
> 
> We will definitely be getting more of these lovely little animals but we're not sure when to get back on the horse without it seeming like a knee jerk reaction. We just have so much love still to give.
> 
> Myself and Claire are getting married in August and really wanted Izzy to be there. We just want to make sure we would be getting additional dogs as opposed to a replacement.


I have heard of people who have replaced their dog straight away as they needed another dog in their lives, others who have waited as they've needed the time to grieve. You will do what is right for you. I also believe the right dog will find you at the right time too.

I'm sure Izzy will be watching over you at your wedding. Xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear what you are going through and we would all totally understand how devastating this is for you. I hope that by posting your story you can gain some comfort from all those who are here to support others through such difficult times.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

My heart goes out to you both. Hugs to you both at the terrible time, and thank you for your incredibly brave posts. Bless wee Izzy for returning the love you gave her in her short life. Whatever happens in the future, I know she will not be forgotten.


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

The hardest part is realising how much time we spent with Izzy, playing, fussing, walking, hours of cuddles, we now feel we have too much time and nothing to do with it. She was a spoilt brat who was never told off as everything she did made us laugh or she would give us her sad spaniel eyes and everything would be forgotten.
Izzy was our world and the the house no longer feels like a home.
She was our Angel and our lives and our families lives are sadder without her here.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Rob and Claire there are no words to say how sorry I am that you have lost your little "angel". So so sad for you both. xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Izzy sounds like a wonderful charater and you must all be devastated at the moment.

Thank you for taking the time to share this with us, it is very brave of you at such an upsetting time.

Sending hugs during this horrible time :hug: x


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Sezra said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Izzy sounds like a wonderful charater and you must all be devastated at the moment.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to share this with us, it is very brave of you at such an upsetting time.
> 
> Sending hugs during this horrible time :hug: x


Thank you, Izzy looked a lot like Daisy in your profile picture. They are such beautiful dogs.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Isabella. 

We were lucky, our Ruby had HGE a month or two back, but she came through it. 

We were told that 'dietary indiscretion' ie: eating any old muck they find on the floor, could have been the cause, even though we watch them carefully when we walk them.

We were lucky that Pepper didn't contract it too. 

So sorry.

Ian


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear you have lost your lovely girl. She sounds a real character. Thank you for posting I am sure we are all that little bit more aware of this particular illness now.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh how very sad. I am so so sorry :cry2:and upset for you and we are all here if you need to talk
Thinking if you


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss - I can't imagine how sad you must be feeling without her


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Claire and Rob 

Please accept our deepest and sincerest sympathy re the loss of Izzy - big hugs and much love to you both :hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So, so sorry to read your posts, heartbreaking news, much love to you both, take care of each other, loads of hugging and cry when you want dont apologise for feeling devasted, you will still laugh at the memories of those spaniel eyes, we know your Angel was so loved :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. they really are like our children and it is something that I just can't begin to imagine. I am so very sorry and I hope that you can find some solace in the fact that she is no longer in pain, and that she didn't suffer for a long period of time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss, I can't imagine what you must be feeling


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Rob and Claire,My heart goes out to you both,what a truly horendous experience to go through.I cannot begin to imagine the pain youre both going through right now but time is a great healer.RIP little izzy xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So sad reading this post, Izzy sounds like she was a fantastic little soul and obviously lived a full and happy life with you both, albeit far too short. I'm glad you have joined this forum and have been able to share izzys story with everyone and hopefully you will take some comfort in doing so. Thank you also for explaining this horrible illness, I know I'll certainly be more vigilant with Molly. 
Wishing you both best wishes for your coming wedding and I'm
Sure you'll know yourselves when the right time to get another dog is, be it now or later. X


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you must be going through right now. You guys will be in our thoughts.

Krysten and Scarlett


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

This is so sad, losing a dog is so hard and such a young one so suddenly even worse. I am so sorry for you.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Izzy - she sounded a wonderful character who has left a major void in your life. Rest In Peace little one x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

RobClairenIzzy said:


> The hardest part is realising how much time we spent with Izzy, playing, fussing, walking, hours of cuddles, we now feel we have too much time and nothing to do with it. She was a spoilt brat who was never told off as everything she did made us laugh or she would give us her sad spaniel eyes and everything would be forgotten.
> Izzy was our world and the the house no longer feels like a home.
> She was our Angel and our lives and our families lives are sadder without her here.


I don't think you would be disloyal to Izzy's memory by looking for another little dog before too much time has passed. It sounds to me that a new little one would be a distraction for you both, as nobody can resist a smile at the antics of a puppy.
Just my opinion, Rob and Claire - only you will know the right time for you. Everyone on this forum will be feeling your loss with you and all of us can understand what the loss of Izzy means to you. Warmest wishes coming your way.


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the lovely words, They have helped a lot today. We will hopefully be hearing the clip clopping of of little paws on wooden floors in the not too distant future.

We don't want to rush in to things but our home feels really empty without a curly little friend (or two).

We have honoured Izzy with her very spot in our back garden which we are setting up as a memorial for her.

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just need to join my sympathies with everyone here. So sorry you lost your Izzy. She was as lucky to have you as you were to have her.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG how awful  I'm so sorry to hear about little Izzy, how terrible 
I can't begin to imagine how you feel, but I certainly welled up reading your story 
R.I.P little Angel <3

When you say they're most likely to get it at a 'young age', how old is that up to?
It sounds awful  Will have to read up so I know what can cause it and things.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Rob & Claire so sorry to hear your sad news about Izzy. Sending {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} to you both. X


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

So incredibly moved by your post and so sorry for your sad loss. I don't think you ever replace an animal as such but like you say, so much love to give .. particular love that needs a furry coat to lavish it on. Hugs to you both xxx


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, so sad to read your posts, awful for you both xx


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> OMG how awful  I'm so sorry to hear about little Izzy, how terrible
> I can't begin to imagine how you feel, but I certainly welled up reading your story
> R.I.P little Angel <3
> 
> ...


Believe me, I have done a LOT of research in to HGE over the last week and a half.

There is a lot of info out there although not a lot on prognosis.

Here's one of a few pages I found.

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/23311.htm

My words of advice would be that if your dog starts passing pure blood (raspberry jam colour) get them to a vet asap. After our experience with the first vet I wouldn't recommend leaving them there overnight if they are not attended to around the clock.

Get the very best insurance that you can. this has the potential to max out the £7000 per condition plans that some insurances offer. (We were with more than and to be fair they have been brilliant). We didn't reach the max but if a blood transfusion is required it can get costly (up to £1000 per transfusion). Izzy didn't require one but we were initially quoted for one.

Rob


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Lins61 said:


> So incredibly moved by your post and so sorry for your sad loss. I don't think you ever replace an animal as such but like you say, so much love to give .. particular love that needs a furry coat to lavish it on. Hugs to you both xxx


We agree totally. We're missing our furry stress reliever already


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

So sorry for you both - can't speak as so choked up - so much harder when your baby is so young :hug:
I think you will both know when the time is right for a new baby - its different for everyone , :kiss:


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Dear Rob and Clare
There are no words to take away your pain, and I think all of us on the forum will feel a little bit of your pain reading about your devastating loss. It was so sudden. Sending you lots of love and strength to help you both at this terribly sad time. I'm so sorry.
Meg x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

There's nothing i can say that will ease your pain...
We had a british bulldog named alfie who died of a heart defect just a week before his first birthday, he died in my partners arms while out on a walk....

Regarding your thoughts on getting another dog

After speaking to a relative about our loss she mentioned that her neighbour was looking for someone to rehome her 21 month old victorian bulldog due to a change in her cicumstances , we took her in and (we fell in love with her, she fitted in with our lives from day one ) 
So i would just like to say that rehoming layla just a couple of weeks after losing alfie did help us with our grief as they do leave a void in your life, and i'm sure that you also have alot of love and time to give to another dog when you feel the time is right...

Leanne x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just wanted to echo the other posts and offer my sympathy to you both. It must be a terrible shock. I am certain that Izzy would want you to have another furry companion when the time feels right. Take care of each other.
Helen x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear your devastating news, thank you for sharing info though.x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I can't imagine how awful it must be for you both. Lots of love xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry to read of your loss. I cried reading through this as I lost my cavalier at 3 not with the same thing but to lose one so young it hard to accept. My thoughts are with you all.xx

Re..another puppy it wont replace but will help repair and fill he gap Izzy left.

Dedicated to all our "rosebuds" ..... When God calls little puppies to dwell with Him above,
We humans always question the wisdom of His love.
For no heartache can compare with the loss of one small 'child',
Who does so much to make this world seem wonderful and mild.
Perhaps God tires - always calling the aged to His fold,
And so He picks a rosebud before it can grow old.
God knows how much we need them and so He picks but few;
To make the land of heaven more beautiful to view.
Believing this is difficult, yet somehow we must try,
For the saddest word that mankind knows will always be "good-bye".
And so when little pups depart; We, who are left behind,
must realize how much God loves puppies....
For angels are hard to find.

~~Author Unkown


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Am so so sorry for your loss. It makes it so much harder when they are so young. You will know the right time to get a new dog, and if my experience is anything to go by things may suddenly happen and everything falls into place to do so! I always think it is a real tribute to the pet you've lost if you want to get another quite quickly as it shows how wonderful and loved they were and that you want to experience something similar again.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Bodger and Sue x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Rob and Claire, I'm so sorry to read about your loss. Izzy sounds like she was a wonderful part of your family. Thank you for sharing your story with us and making us all more aware. Sending you our heartfelt sympathies and best wishes.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

It's so hard losing your dog especially when they are like your children. My Zeus passed away last June and whilst we said we wouldn't have another I found it had living without a dog. We got Cara in August last year and it's fair to say she has helped my deal better with my grief for Zeus.

Now for the strange bit ... We didnt realise this until when we did the vets puppy classes ... Cara was born on the same day Zeus was cremated .... I'm convinced he passed on some words of Z wisdom as she does something's that we're definitely "Zeus moves".

Whatever you decide Izzy has left her paw marks on your hearts so will be with you always xx


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

l am so sorry to hear your very sad news,it must have been heartbreaking to think she was improving and then to lose her,l shed a few tears for her god bless you all


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Rob & Clair,

I'm truly sorry for your loss of Izzy.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

So so sorry to hear of your sad loss. I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through.

Big hugs to you both. Xx


----------



## katie2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss. Our eldest Fletcher was touch and go last year from a severe case of gastroenteritis and that was the most upsetting thing so I don't know what your going through. Your both in our thoughts.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

So very sad, thoughts are with you x


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

so sorry to hear of your loss, it brought me to tears as my dog is 2 in July. I have included my favourite poem below because even though it always makes me cry it always gives me hope as well. This is for you and Izzy. Its called "I stood by your bed last night" although the author is unknown.

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.
I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there.
I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.
It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew...
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful poem. tears in my eyes. no words....just tears.


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Rob & Claire
I have just read your post and it made me cry my little cockapoo is also called Izzie I feel for you and hope you feel a bit better soon your Izzy will always have a special place in yoiur hearts xxx


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Although the tears still flow at times we are happy to announce the arrival of Layla and Bryan our beautiful new babies.
Izzy can never be replaced in our hearts but we had years of love still to give as our angel died so young.
Bryan and Layla have settled so well and it is amazing to see so much of Izzy in them it's like she has sent a piece of her back as she watched our hearts break.
Thank you for all your heartfelt messages of love and support
Claire, rob, Layla and Bryan xxxxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats fantastic news, wish you years of happiness with your new babies xxx


----------



## Talulah (Apr 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your lost.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

So happy for you - and welcome to Layla and Bryan. They will help more than any words in easing your sadness (Cockapoos are talented like that)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good news out of something so sad. Welcome Lalya & Bryan. Do post some photos when you get a chance.

I think cockapoo's sense what is going on in a family and know when you need some healing. Millie did this for us, she was a godsend


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

it's lovely that you have new babies and that parts of Izzy are in them, she'll never be forgotten, but now more pups gets the love you have to give, would love to see some pictures of them


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wonderful to hear about Layla and Bryan, brought a tear to my eye, when you said Izzy sent a piece of her to each of them, I am sure that she did. and I am sure you will love them deeply. Please post pictures when you can.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Such lovely news that you've got Layla & Bryan, would love to see some pics X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That is lovely news Claire and Rob. Wishing you many many happy years with Layla and Bryan.


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

so sorry to hear your news it's made me cry as we lost our little dog in December to what sounds exactly the same,he was only 6 yrs things will get better I promise we buried him in the garden which now gives me great comfort x


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Have finally got around to uploading some pics of the pups sorry it has taken so long (its crazy with 2!!) and I hope this works.

Introducing the beautiful Layla









And the handsome Bryan









My babies xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Heart warming news, two much loved babies, a massive welcome to them both they look lovely x x


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Baby Bryan who is the most chilled out dog i have ever met. He goes floppy when you pick him up he is also living up to his name of dangerous bryan - he walks into everything!!!









And the hyper Layla who is the boss of the bunch and is the speediest Cockapoo in the world. She is the household sock monster and loves winding Bryan up!!!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

They are gorgeous, Claire and Rob.. congratulations! xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

What an adorable pair. It is great news that they are keeping you busy - even though it must be pretty manic at times. Lovely pics of them both


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Awww what a gorgeous pair


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

They are both pretty much at the weight Izzy was fully grown and their only 4 MONTHS!!! didnt realsie how much of a difference it made with them coming from working spaniels instead of show. In some ways it is a blessing as they are completely different to Izzy.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely pics of them both. They both sound like real characters


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I was so sorry to read about the loss of Izzy.

The photos of Bryan and Layla are lovely, I'm sure they will both keep you busy! Is Bryan a roan or a chocc and white? Very handsome.x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was going to ask if they were from the same litter but by looking at your pita pata obviously not. They sound like great characters and will keep you both busy. The fact that you can compare them to Izzy may allow you to reminisce about her and talk about her more openly than perhaps if you had nt got the babies, still difficult I'm sure but may enable you to laugh rather than cry....hope so xx


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

Bryan is a roan but at the moment he is still very white and patchy. We got them both from a lovely lady in Whitchurch Layla picked Rob straight away and a bond was formed I always wanted a boy so Bryan stole my heart although the breeders family were hoping to keep him!! But after she heard our sad story and the home they would be coming home to she was more than happy to let us adopt him. Although they are not related they have grown up together and their favourite past time is wrestling.
It was for purely selfish reasons that we got two after what happened to Izzy but they are the most wonderful puppies and it's been great to join this forum and share our puppy joy with other Cockapoo nuts!


----------



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss, Izzy sounded lovely. Bryan and Layla are absolutely gorgeous, I hope they bring you lots of happiness and help you get through losing Izzy.


----------



## CoppersMama (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I cant even imagine the sadness you are feeling. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------

